# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Ports of the World >  Review of Maritime Transport

## pesimism

Good day to you all. Due to the fact that I have to complete a dissertation for the Master degree in Shipping Finance Of University of Piraious with subject " How the financial crisis affected liner shipping companies and Ports/port operators", I kindly ask your help for information. I have to find differences between "before" the crisis and "after" the crisis. So I have been driven to the "Review of maritime transport" from 2009 and back to 1997. It would be great if I can get my hands on some even older versions of that publication. Though, any kind of additional help would be great and much apreciated. Thank you all and looking forward to recieving some messages to my email account : georgemaniadis@hotmail.com

----------

